# Removing precast step



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Well if Greg's cool tool doesn't get to your job I would be sending one the guys up there with a Bosch jackhammer


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Well it turns out this was the best tool.:thumbsup:




It took 1600 lb of concrete and the tongue of the trailer, but I finally got the truck to sit level.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

lol seriously, we'd tear that up in no time. Give the guys the Bosch Hammer with few bars and a sledge... you seriously dont need any type of equipment there.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

No choice after seeing Shane's little job, eh? :laughing:

Bet yer glad that's over. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

THAT was #1600? Too bad you couldnt move that. You probably could have sold it on craigslist for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah, The dump ticket said 1800 lb, but I had a few wheelbarrows of scrap fence boards in there.


It wasn't really that bad.
The dam hammer musta weighed almost 100 lb, but it was slick, I've never used a concrete breaker that big, or that effective. I had it chopped up, rebar cut loaded and gone in 3 1/2 hrs.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> No choice after seeing Shane's little job, eh? :laughing:
> 
> Bet yer glad that's over. :thumbsup:



Man, Shane's step must have been a real pita. Even to just load the rubble would have been a pain.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

hughjazz said:


> Man, Shane's step must have been a real pita. Even to just load the rubble would have been a pain.


Yea, especially wheeling it out to the truck, uphill and up a ramp.


----------

